# F70 fuel filter



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

PSA..... don't push too hard to seat it....


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I hate it when that happens


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gorilla’d


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

HULK SMASH!!!

Lol


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

iMacattack said:


> HULK SMASH!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 187410


LOL.... beat me to the punch


----------

